# Crystal, Casper, and Fall Colors in High Park



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

The dogs and I recently moved to Toronto, Ontario and have been taking a lot of photos in the large (400-acre) park in our neighborhood!

The park has lots of woodland walking trails:




























Pretty gardens:
































































continued...


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

A big pond:




























A little zoo:
































































And lots more. The dogs love it!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Great pics and beautiful dogs! Fall is such a beautiful time of the year!  I wish I lived in an area with more open fields than what we have. We have miles of woods ..... There is really no place to let the dogs just run run run!

Cool creatures there too in the pics!


----------



## bonesygirl (Mar 2, 2012)

I've lived in the GTA my whole life and never head of this park! Where is it/what is it called? I'd love to go!


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

High Park! It's in the western part of the city and is a really popular place with dog owners. There are off-leash trails and a fenced dog park on the eastern side. The western side has on-leash walking trails. Then there's the pond, gardens, sports fields, zoo, picnic areas, and all the other stuff. The park is less than a two-minute walk from the High Park subway stop. 

http://www.highparktoronto.com/

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/High_Park


----------



## bonesygirl (Mar 2, 2012)

Crantastic said:


> High Park! It's in the western part of the city and is a really popular place with dog owners. There are off-leash trails and a fenced dog park on the eastern side. The western side has on-leash walking trails. Then there's the pond, gardens, sports fields, zoo, picnic areas, and all the other stuff. The park is less than a two-minute walk from the High Park subway stop.
> 
> http://www.highparktoronto.com/
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/High_Park


Thanks! That is amazing! I love that the dogs can get so close to the zoo animals! I'll definitely be planning a trip there in our future.


----------



## Nuclear_Glitter (Jun 20, 2012)

Those are GORGEOUS photos you took and I'm sure your dogs absolutely LOVE the place. I need to move somewhere with places like this.


----------



## Shoul (May 8, 2012)

Yay welcome to Ontario (or Toronto if you were already from the province)! I don't live in the city anymore, but I lived there when I was a teenager. High park is so gorgeous! Especially now in the fall. 

@bonesygirl High Park is actually the largest park in Toronto (similar to Central Park in NY). You can pretty much do everything there!


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

I lived on PEI before, but had visited Toronto a lot. I'd wanted to move here for a while. 

Only thing I'm not liking is the ticks! Casper already got one and I had to remove it, yuck. I guess there are ticks on PEI, but they're not as big of a problem there as they are here. I'd never seen one before. Now I'm compulsively checking the dogs after every walk!


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

Those are great pictures of your dogs, the wildlife, and the scenery!!


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Wonderful photos! I wish we had something like that near us.


----------



## luv2byte (Oct 21, 2009)

We spent a week on Vancouver Island, few years ago. a few things really stood out about Canadians that left us so impressed we still remember our visit well. 

Canadians were very respectful, if I even stood near a crosswalk, they stopped. A few times I stopped traffice just by standing & looking around. I felt so bad but they all just smiled & waved.

Canada maintains it's parks & walkways so beautifully while maintaining a piece for nature, not just the humans.

Canadians LOVE their dogs. We lost track of how many times we were chastised for not being the dogs with us since we drove there in our car. How dare we leave them in boarding, no amount of explanation that they love where they board, satisfied them. There were dogs everywhere, in businesses, special searing at restaraunts, being walked. Everywhere. We took an evening carriage ride, the guide was from England & been in Canada 10yrs. His first question is if we have pets. His first place to take us was a beautiful, HUGE park. It's was divided for off leash dogs, humans & raw nature not to be touched. Very sweet.

I wish we had parks here, like your photo, that we could take our dogs. It must have been a very nce, relaxing day for you guys.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

We live close to the park, so we're there a lot.  We were just there today, and it was practically deserted -- it's been cold and rainy for days, and now we're preparing for high winds and rain from that big hurricane that's hitting the east coast of the US. 

Canadians do love dogs. There are TONS of dogs in my neighborhood, and in Toronto in general. Lots of patios are dog-friendly and have dog water bowls out. There are many dog parks. It's funny, too; when I go out without the dogs, no one even pays attention to me as I'm just another anonymous Torontonian... but if I have one or both dogs, I get lots of questions and comments (or even just hear, "Awww, look at the little husky!" as I walk past).


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Thought I'd update this instead of creating a new one:

The zoo animals seem to like Crystal:



















The park was still pretty even when many of the trees had lost their leaves:



















Now it's winter:


----------



## clarkj (Feb 22, 2013)

What a beautiful dog. They're friends? =)


----------



## PeachCream (Feb 22, 2013)

Looks like a great park to hike around, especially in the summer.

Is your little fellow a Klai Klee? (Not sure if I'm spelling it right). Great photos!

Soooooo cute!


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Yeah, Casper is an Alaskan klee kai! There are a few around; we did a meetup in the park last month and there were seven AKK there. 

It's really pretty in summer, but it's much quieter in the winter, which I like. 

We walked to Humber Bay Park in the late fall... it was pretty.


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Such pretty babiessss! I think Alaskan Klee Kais and Papillons are one of the cutest small breeds


----------

